# Takashi Amano's Aquariums and the earthquake!



## Jeweled (Jan 7, 2011)

I very much admire Amano's Nature Aquariums and have been wondering how they made out during the earthquake in Japan. I found a sit today for those of you who might be interested: News ||| ADA Nature Aquarium - Aqua Design Amano Co., Ltd

Here is a link to his Big Tank: Amano's personal tank | Blue Aquarium Happy viewing! Carol


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

OMG I want his personal tank!So now I await volunteers to come build me one.......


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Thank you for posting this. I very much admire his work and was wondering the same thing, if all was ok over there or not. Now the mystery is solved. Thanks again for posting the link and the good news.


----------

